
Back-and-forth exchanges boost children’s brain response to language - ricardomcgowan
http://news.mit.edu/2018/conversation-boost-childrens-brain-response-language-0214
======
antasvara
This seems like a fairly intuitive conclusion; it's commonly accepted that
just the act of trying to remember something solidifies the memory in your
brain [1]. It would follow that the act of using language in context, instead
of just hearing it, would result in increased vocabulary and language ability.

